# Western Tornado



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western Tornado 1.5 yd

Located in Central Illinois 
Upgraded to another Striker

Asking $2500 OBO

Pm me for more details


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Thinking about it. I just have no spare time for a road trip.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Its 3.5-4 hours if you find time...had an old gf that went to Marquette so I made the trip a couple of times


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, everything you sell is fire-sale priced.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have an old 1st gen like that, its been sitting around for a couple years, I have an extra motor and module for it, no wiring/controler
if anyone needs the parts $500.cdn thats free considering a motor runs you $400.
Just come get it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Damn, everything you sell is fire-sale priced.


Really...I thought it was right in line for being an 2006


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Really...I thought it was right in line for being an 2006


My bad - you are right, I didn't realize it was that old.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> My bad - you are right, I didn't realize it was that old.


Ditto, it looked newer.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> My bad - you are right, I didn't realize it was that old.


You were probably blinded by the huge jagoof lights


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> You were probably blinded by the huge jagoof lights


I was...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> My bad - you are right, I didn't realize it was that old.





EWSplow said:


> Ditto, it looked newer.


So now will you take $1000???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Thinking about it. I just have no spare time for a road trip.





m_ice said:


> Its 3.5-4 hours if you find time...had an old gf that went to Marquette so I made the trip a couple of times


he might consider delivery to northern il when he comes up here to pick up his plow if you talk nice to him...

I got the room to store it for a few days if you guys need a half way meeting point to help out


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> he might consider delivery to northern il when he comes up here to pick up his plow if you talk nice to him...
> 
> I got the room to store it for a few days if you guys need a half way meeting point to help out


Your their halfway house...?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your their halfway house...?


When you put it that way...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> he might consider delivery to northern il when he comes up here to pick up his plow if you talk nice to him...
> 
> I got the room to store it for a few days if you guys need a half way meeting point to help out


Yes, he mentioned someone transporting some goods between sandwich and decater.

Phil's halfway house for displaced snow and ice equipment.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Yes, he mentioned someone transporting some goods between sandwich and decater.
> 
> Phil's halfway house for displaced snow and ice equipment.


Dont expect to sober up here though... you would have a better chance at @plow4beer 's place...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Spreader is sold


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Spreader is sold


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


It is


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Spreader is sold


I snooze, I lose.
No worries, I saw one just like it in the same are on CL.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If it had the same jagoof lights that was mine


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I snooze, I lose.
> No worries, I saw one just like it in the same are on CL.


For waaaaaaay less, no doubt. Guess what, that kind of haggling doesn't work once it's already sold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> he might consider delivery to northern il when he comes up here to pick up his plow if you talk nice to him...
> 
> I got the room to store it for a few days if you guys need a half way meeting point to help out


Didn't you learn your lesson with the tyre tenant?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I snooze, I lose.
> No worries, I saw one just like it in the same are on CL.


I've got a deal for you about ready to pull out of a truck...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> For waaaaaaay less, no doubt. Guess what, that kind of haggling doesn't work once it's already sold.


I bought the on on CL. There's a guy storing it...indefinitely...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've got a deal for you about ready to pull out of a truck...


Same condition?
Thinking one in south bent gets used more.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I bought the on on CL. There's a guy storing it...indefinitely...


Make sure the jagoof lights are still on it when you finally get there - I heard they disappear just like the fancy wheels on a '87 Monte Carlo


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Same condition?
> Thinking one in south bent gets used more.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 213423


Salt mutt and a Ford...that's a double whammy


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Salt mutt and a Ford...that's a double whammy


We get a little more than 4" of snow for the year so our trucks need to work daily...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> We get a little more than 4" of snow for the year so our trucks need to work daily...


Lol


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Salt mutt and a Ford...that's a double whammy


I'd really be a glutton for punishment...looking for a spreader for my furd....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I'd really be a glutton for punishment...looking for a spreader for my furd....


See perfect marriage...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> See perfect marriage...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> See perfect marriage...


And that is how the fight started...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Dont expect to sober up here though... you would have a better chance at @plow4beer 's place...


doubtful, but they would've been welcome to try. It's been a decent season for making some beer money, so we're in really good shape, for those kinds of activities right now


----------

